# Have you seen this fish in Pensacola?



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They are starting to show up in places like Bayou Chico and I have found a few, very few in Escambia River. They are Gizzard shad. They are very plentiful on others rivers like the Alabama and Apalachicola but seem to be difficult to find here. Have you seen them?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

No. But that looks like a great bait.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have read Gizzard Shad are great bait for bull cat's up in the Carolinas.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Everything bigger than a shad eats shad. Catfish love them but so do bass. A lot of people back home net shad on Grand Lake in NE Okla and haul them to fish with in Beaver Lake (NW Ark) where they catch really big stripers and hybrids on them. They do the same thing on Texoma Lake. My grandpa netted them and froze them to use on his trotlines when bait was hard to come by due to cold weather.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use gizzard shad for stripers at Smith Lake here in Alabama.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Cat the Alabama was loaded with them up around Dixie Landing before the high water. It's falling now, They should show back up when it slows a bit.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Cat the Alabama was loaded with them up around Dixie Landing before the high water. It's falling now, They should show back up when it slows a bit.


I haven't been up to Dixie in about 3 years now. Did they have any size to them?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Not quite as big as the one in the picture but close.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Great bait...used them in other places also, but smaller, menhaden size.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

As soon as I saw the fish, gizzard popped in my mind. 
It looks just like the gizzard shad we catch on the coosa river when we are stripe fishing behind the dam. I used to watch guys that would have a fly rod catching several pound shad with flies


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks like what they call a CHUB in Louisiana. Let me see if I can find a picture. The **** asses tell me they are shit eaters.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep caught them in Bayou Grande. Never seen one till then. I bet every thing eats them. Next off shore bait to try. Has a mullet head on a menhaden body.


----------

